# logging off



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I notice if I'm on the site for a couple minutes, it logs me off even if I'm active.
Something going on with staying signed on lately?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I haven't had any problems.

Is there a window running in the background that you're unaware of (one of those junky ads, like "PC Cleanup" or something?) that might be kicking you out?

One time I had a window running that I absolutely COULD NOT FIND! I would hear this annoying video start to play; could not find the d*mn thing to shut it off.

Just a thought...


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems to be staying up now. Haven't had to log back in after posting.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The coffee mug's suggestion is still a good one to keep an eye for when/if it happens again.
KN Community Support


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

:rofl: The coffee mug!

I always thank my coffee mug.


----------

